# compilation of topknot dos



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm in the process of growing out minnie and max's hair and i envy all these cute topknot / pigtail ... etc. styles:wub:

if you don't mind could you please post up pictures of "top knot styles" ..

pig tails, hair clips, ... anythingg

thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh when Milo gets his bath at the weekend I will take some pics of different styles - I love doing different styles of topknots on him now that I'm not trying to protect it for shows!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

amby said:


> oh when Milo gets his bath at the weekend I will take some pics of different styles - I love doing different styles of topknots on him now that I'm not trying to protect it for shows!


thank you :w00t: i'm turning into a topknot maniac (she's a maniac mmaanniiaacc :chili: sometimes i just browse through pics looking at topknots ... and i thought why not just suggest a thread for everyone to post their own "style" in


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is my very day 'maintenance' topknot


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda in pigtails


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW, Soda is so handsome. Look at that coat!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

jmm said:


> Soda in pigtails


AWWWW, how adorable is that.:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This the everyday top knot (taught by Stacy). Very sturdy and stay put nicely!


----------

